

Django ponies: Proposals for Django 1.2 - simonw
http://simonwillison.net/2009/Sep/28/ponies/

======
mattdawson
Not directly related to the article, but still on topic:

Does anyone else have an opinion about this practice of putting a skeleton
project inside a packaged app as Simon is doing with most of his apps?

I ask because I've been moving towards making the apps as novice friendly as
possible - that is, including some pretty comprehensive views and templates in
the app rather than a project. But in the back of my head, I'm always
thinking, "who is this novice developer I'm packaging this for anyway?"

Simon's method appeals to me in terms of slim app code, but it's quite a
different approach from what I've been doing.

------
jjs
These are some excellent ponies.

